# I live in Colorado which desert tortoise do you think I should get?



## lilmegtgood (Jan 21, 2016)

I am thinking about getting a desert tortoise, but I live in Colorado and it kinda cold there so, I just want to know if I should get a desert tortoise and if so what kind and if not what tortoise should I get then?


----------



## dmmj (Jan 21, 2016)

there's really only one available to you. they cannot be transported across state lines so a Senora or a Mexican 1 wouldn't be available


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 21, 2016)

dmmj said:


> there's really only one available to you. they cannot be transported across state lines so a Senora or a Mexican 1 wouldn't be available



I actually didn't realize any Gopherus species extended into Colorado. Which one is available there?

OP, there are many species of tortoise out there, what is it about the desert tortoises that interests you?


----------



## dmmj (Jan 21, 2016)

a far relative of mine has some DTs in Colorado so they may not be legal there though my bad sorry


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 21, 2016)

If I can't get desert tortoise which one should i get


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 21, 2016)

lilmegtgood said:


> If I can't get desert tortoise which one should i get



That depends on what you want and can properly take care of. Tell us a bit about where you plan on keeping the tortoise? Inside, outside? How much space do you have to house it? Do you want one that hibernates or not?


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 21, 2016)

I would want one to be inside I would be able to have a pretty big tank, I would rather it not hibernate but if it did I would be ok with it and I want it to be able to live in Colorado


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 21, 2016)

Desert tortoises hibernate, so you may not want one after all. When you say tank, what size space do you mean? Adult tortoises of all species need a lot of space. Keeping them indoors requires building large enclosures - most store bought tanks are not suitable after the baby stage is done.


----------



## wellington (Jan 21, 2016)

Plus all tortoise should get outside time. A room should be designated if you can't build an outdoor enclosure too.


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 21, 2016)

I guess I am not getting a desert tortoise but I do think a smaller tortoise such as a pancake tortoise would work well for me


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 21, 2016)

Just saying I have a pretty big backyard I could use to make an outdoor exclosure too


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2016)

My strategy is to have a large well designed outdoor enclosure for nice weather and a large well designed indoor enclosure for inclement weather and nights.

Any adult species of tortoise will need at least a 4x8'indoor enclosure. Do you have that much space? You mentioned a tank, and tanks are fine for babies, but generally too small for adults.


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 21, 2016)

I can definitely find space for an enclosure that big 
my office or my upstairs hallway would work


----------

